# المنتديات الإدارية > اقتراحات التطوير >  مطلوب مشرفين لاقسام المنتدى

## smsma

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مطلوب مشرفين لاقسام المنتدى

الشروط :
    1- ان تزيد مشاركات العضو عموما في المنتدي علي 50 مشاركة
    2- ان تكون عدد مواضيعة في القسم الذي يتقدم للاشراف علية اكتر من 10 مواضيع
    3-ان يكون ذو سلوك حسن بين الاعضاء


ترسل الطلبات على هذا الموضوع بعد اكمال الشروط المطلوبة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

:M20(24):  :M20(7):  :Drinks Wine: 

لا حظت أن المنتدى به قائمة ابتسامات لذيذة و لا أحد يستعملها  :Smile:

----------


## أم خطاب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لو كان قسم القانون الدولي العام يحتاج لمن يتتبعه باستمرار فاتشرف ان اقوم عليه ويبقى الدكتور وليد الشناوي مشرف عليه واسم لامع عليه 

كنت اتمنى ان اخذ الدكتوراه في القانون الدولي العام وكنت اتمنى ان تكون رسالتي تتكلم عن حقنا في المقاومة من القانون الدولي ولكانت ابحاثي كلها ان لايوجد قانون دولي فهو اسم لامع على ورقة فقط 
لكن قدر الله وما شاء فعل 

ولديه مقالات سوف أقوم بتحميلها في المنتدى ومنها مقالة " أكذوبة أسمها القانون الدولي " فلا يوجد قانون دولي فهو قانون وضعي يتكلم وله لسان فقط لكن لا فعل له والدليل أمام كل شريف مايجري على ساحة الوطن العربي 

شكرا لأحد الأعضاء الذي دعاني للأشراف 

وشكرا للمنتدى الجميل


أختكم أم خطـAsـاب

----------


## فارس القانون

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

ارجو الالتحاق بقسم الاشراف في منتدي البرامج 

انتظر ردكم

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بالتوفيق أخت / أم خطاب  سيزدان القسم الدولى ويتلألأ بوجودك على رأسه للاشراف عليه .
بالنسبة لك أخ / فارس القانون لابد وأن تتوافر فيك هذه الشروط قبل تقدمك للاشراف فى أى قسم من أقسام المنتدى :



> الشروط :
> 1- ان تزيد مشاركات العضو عموما في المنتدي علي 50 مشاركة
> 2- ان تكون عدد مواضيعة في القسم الذي يتقدم للاشراف علية اكتر من 10 مواضيع
> 3-ان يكون ذو سلوك حسن بين الاعضاء



وندعو لك ايضا بالتوفيق فور استيفائك للشروط .

----------


## smsma

تم تعيين ام خطاب
بالتوفيق

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*ألف مبروك لأم خطاب على قرار اختيارها للاشراف على قسم القانون الدولى بالمنتدى* 
*ونحيى ادارة المنتدى على حسن اختيارها* *ونتمنى لمشرفتنا الجديدة دوام التوفيق* 

 :M20(10):  :Eggs:  :M20(12):  :Party:  :Blow:  :Party4:  :M20(6):  :Balloons:

----------


## صفاء عطاالله

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_ 
_نشكر إدارة المنتدى على حسن اختيار الأخت أم خطاب_ 
_للإشراف على قسم القانون الدولي العام_ 
_الف مبروك أختي العزيزة_ 
_نتمنى لك التوفيق والسداد_

----------


## صفاء عطاالله

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*أرجو من إدارة المنتدى الالتحاق بالإشراف على منتدى القصة والشعر* 
*أنتظر ردكم* 
*مع خالص تحياتي وتقديري*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الأستاذة / صفاء عطا الله أضفت على قسم القصة والشعر رونقا بديعا بمختاراتها الشعرية والقصصية المتنوعة والتى وان دلت فانما تدل على ذوق وحس جميلين , وستكون هى الأصلح بتولى الاشراف على هذا القسم .*
*كل التوفيق للأستاذة / صفاء عطا الله*

----------


## صفاء عطاالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكرك أستاذ . هيثم الفقي علي كلماتك الرقيقة الجميلة 
تقبل مروري

----------


## أم خطاب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا للأدارة المنتدى لهذا الشرف وشكرا للأعضاء 

وأجمل شي في الموضوع أنه الكل يدعوني *بـ"ام خطاب"* مع العلم لست ب ام خطاب 

لكن أتمنى وان شاء الله بعد تخرجي من الجامعة وبعد مايكرمني رب العالمين بنصف ديني الأخر وبعدها عندما يرزقني رب العالمين بولد أسميه خطاب على أسم المجاهد خطاب " طبيب المجاهدين في أفغانستان"

وكنت أتمنى أن اخذ الدكتوراه في القانون الدولي فقط لأقوم بمساعدة الدول المنكوبة لكن خفت من أن تاخذني شواطى الحياة وننسى أخوة الأسلام كما أخذت الكثير الكثير وجرفتهم في عالمها ونسوا أن هناك من ينتظرهم على أبواب سجون الدول المحتله والمنكوبة 

فكم من مؤتمرات أزهت المال عليها ولم تقم بحلأيه مشكلة بل زادتها في الطين بلة
وكم من قضايا سياسية أغلقت أبوابها 
وكم وكم

فقررت أن أكتب لعل الكتابة تنفعنا في أخر حياتنا

فقد أكون ممن أصابهم اليأس والأحباط في حل الغاز تطبيق القانون الدولي

أكرر شكري للجميع
وأن شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظن الجميع

وخاصة الأخوة في مصر والسعودية وجميع دولنا العربية التي فيها الكثير ممن سيقومون بأستخدام الذكاء العربي

----------


## smsma

تم تعيين فارس القانون على قسم الكمبيوتر

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*ألف مبروك لفارس القانون على قرار تعيينه من قبل الادارة للاشراف على قسم الكمبيوتر بالمنتدى*

 :Balloons:  :Cake:

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ألف مبروك على قرار تعيين الأستاذة / صفاء عطا الله للاشراف على قسم القصة والشعر 
على الرغم من أن الأدمين سمسمة لم تعلن قرارالتعيين هنا الا أننا نرى اسم المشرفة الجديدة للقسم متلألأ بصفحة المنتدى الرئيسية .
ونتمنى للمشرفة الجديدة المزيد من النجاح والتوفيق

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ألف مبروك للمشرفين الثلاثة الجدد لأقسام المنتدى 
 :Poster Brizdidit:  :M20(32):  :Balloons:  :Cake:  :M20(6):  :Gift:  :1003:  :M20(12):  :Eggs:

----------


## القانون مستقبلي

الف الف الف مبروك اختي ام خطاب والاخت صفاء والاخ فارس القانون ع الاشراف وانشالله يوم اللي الي اختكم  بنتك ياعراق الطيبين وبلد السلام الابدي تحياتي لكم

----------


## هيثم الفقى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مطلوب مشرفين لاقسام المنتدى
> 
> الشروط :
> 1- ان تزيد مشاركات العضو عموما في المنتدي علي 50 مشاركة
> 2- ان تكون عدد مواضيعة في القسم الذي يتقدم للاشراف علية اكتر من 10 مواضيع
> 3-ان يكون ذو سلوك حسن بين الاعضاء
> 
> ...


*العضوة / القانون مستقبلى*
يمكنك أن تصبحى مثل هؤلاء السادة المشرفين اذا اكملت هذه الشروط .
خالص تحياتى

----------


## فارس القانون

> تم تعيين فارس القانون على قسم الكمبيوتر



شكراااا علي ثقتكم الغالية  واتمني لكم التوفيق

----------


## فارس القانون

> *ألف مبروك لفارس القانون على قرار تعيينه من قبل الادارة للاشراف على قسم الكمبيوتر بالمنتدى*



الله يبارك فيك 

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## فارس القانون

> الف الف الف مبروك اختي ام خطاب والاخت صفاء والاخ فارس القانون ع الاشراف وانشالله يوم اللي الي اختكم  بنتك ياعراق الطيبين وبلد السلام الابدي تحياتي لكم



بارك الله فيك

----------


## أم خطاب

مبروك اخ للاشراف

----------


## دكتور قانون دولى

*[align=center]* 
*اريد الاشراف ولكنى جديد فى المنتدى ولكن سأعمل جاهدا على تكثيف المشاركات* 

*خليل شمس* 

*الفرقة الرابعة كلية الحقوق جامعة طنطا* 
*[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .*

----------


## dina fahmy

شكررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## Ahmad88

لدى دبلوم من معهد القضاء وارغب بالاشراف علي احدي اقسام المنتدي لو سمحتو

----------

